# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Physikum Mrz 2011

## amandaxy

So, wir sind die nchsten, die sich aus der Vorklinik verabschieden drfe :Meine Meinung: n 

wann fangt ihr an mit Lernen?

----------


## Pu2711

Schn dass sich so frh schon jemand hier einfindet frs M1 2011  ::-dance: 

Ich denke es kommt darauf an was du machst in der zwischenzeit z.B. ins Ausland oder so ? dann wrde ich sagen man fngt so ab November langsam an.

Ich weiss noch nicht wie ich das machen soll weil ich gerne in meine Heimat zurck fliegen wollte mitte Nov fr nen Monat aber dann htte ich danach "nur" knappe 12 Wochen...aber ohne was vorher gemacht zu haben - glaub ist ungeschickt oder ? Kme bei meiner Familie definitv nicht zum Lernen  :Nixweiss: 

Noch jemand irgendwelche Vorschlge ?

----------


## amandaxy

hast du ein urlaubssemester?

----------


## leofgyth77

yaaaay ich bin (hoffentlich) auch im mrz dabei (:
ich werd in den semesterferien jetz maln bisschen anatomie wiederholen..vielleicht auch etwas histo (das ist nmlich irgendwie ganz weg) und gezwungenermaen physio hehe
ansonsten wei ich aber noch gar nicht, wie ichs machen soll...wir haben wohl noch ziemlich kurz  vorm physikum klausuren. na ja. wird schon irgendwie hinhaun.
aber schn, dass es jetz nen thread fr uns gibt zum austauschen

----------


## Adrenalino

Hab zwar mein schriftliches noch vor mir, aber eines knnte ich schon mal raten: 
jetzt schaun, dass ihr euch ERHOLT und mit Kraft ins neue Semester startet. 
Nicht zu frh viel lernen, sonst geht einem spter die Puste aus und/oder dreht vllig am Rad - und: man darf trotz allem nicht unterschtzen, was man so alles vergisst...  :hmmm...:  
Also, egal was ihr macht, vergesst nicht, Euch auch mal so richtig zu erholen und Kraft zu tanken!  :Top: 
Viele Gre und .. schne Ferien noch!  :hmmm...:

----------


## HosHa

nach dem physikum ist vor dem physikum...ich lese mich gerade locker wieder etwas ein und merke wie schon damals, dass die themen herz, atmung und kreislauf in den medi-learnskripten nicht soooo toll sind und etwas kurz gefasst sind....seht ihr das auch so ? habe jetzt die besagten kapitel im kurzlehrbuch physio von huppelsberg gelesen, aber auch nicht einen groen unterschied gemerkt...womit habt ihr diese ( wichtigen ) themen gelernt ?

----------


## nickl

@Hosha:
Ich habe die Medilearnskripte in Physio auch eher als Lckenhaft empfunden. Der Huppelsberg ist wirklich ein super gutes Buch, die Themen musst du aber oft lesen (ich habe die wichtigen Kapitel bestimmt so 20 mal gelesen in der gesamten Vorklinik :Blush: , dafr konnte ich Physio dann auch super). Meine Vorangehensweise war Folgende:
1. Tag: Kapitel schnell lesen, dann nochmal, dieses mal etwas langsamer
2. Tag: Kapitel wieder lesen, dann kreuzen mit der schwarzen Reihe und bei jeder Antwort berlegen warum das jetzt falsch ist und jeden Kommentar lesen (ich wei, einige meinen, dass man das nicht machen soll, aber das bringts wirklich), ich habe Stunden gebraucht um ein Kapitel zu kreuzen hihi :Grinnnss!: 
3. Tag: besagtes Kapitel in der schwarzen Reihe lesen und dann wieder den Huppelsberg.

Die schwarze Reihe in Physio ist echt ein saugutes Buch, in Kombi mit dem Huppelberg habe ich dann spter auf der Mediscriptcd sehr gut gekreuzt, weil die wirklich immer wieder das gleiche fragen.

----------


## Pu2711

@ Nickl : darf ich fragen wieviele Tage du dann gebraucht hast um Physio zu lernen wenn du pro Thema 3 Tage verwendet hast ? :Blush: 


und dann kommen ja auch noch die anderen Fcher ! :was ist das...?: 

Wieviel Lernzeit hattest du ?  :Blush:  schluck

----------


## nata-88

@ nickl
sorry, dass ich auch noch eine Frage an Dich habe, wrde mich aber freuen, wenn du antwortest

wieviel prozent hast du denn somit im examen in physio gekreuzt?
weil deine methode scheint mir eigentlich sehr realistisch zu sein, weil wenn man physio, glaube ich zumindestens, einmal versteht, sollte es reichen, in der "heien lernphase" dann "nur" noch den stoff zu berfliegen. schn wre es deshalb zu wissen (wobei das bestimmt auch noch von jedem persnlich abhngt) wieviel % man im examen kreuzt.

Gre

----------


## nickl

darf ich fragen wieviele Tage du dann gebraucht hast um Physio zu lernen wenn du pro Thema 3 Tage verwendet hast ? :Blush: 

Meine Methode klingt sehr zeitraubend, ist ist sie auch, aber dafr sehr effektiv (fr mich jedenfalls) :Grinnnss!: , da hast du auf jeden Fall recht. Der "Trick" ist aber, dass ich immer 3 Themen parallel gemacht habe, also jeden Tag war ein neues Thema dran, dann ein altes zum letzten Mal lesen und dann ein mittelneues kreuzen. Wichtig ist auch, dass man die Schwierigkeitsgrade kombiniert, also wenn ich an einem Tag Herz gelernt habe, dann habe ich natrlich nicht sofort mit Kreislauf angefangen (das ist im Huppi gleich danach), sondern das Kapitel bersprungen und geschaut, wann dann wieder ein "einfacheres" Kapitel (Blut, Aktionspotential, Gedchtnis, Hormone etc.) kommt oder ein schnes kurzes Kapitel (Geschmack, Altern etc.). Den berblick behlt man, wenn man sich im Inhaltsverzeichnis dann immer Hckchen macht, also habe ich darauf geachten, dass hinter jedem Thema dann 3 Hckchen waren. Wie gesagt, es dauert lange, aber ich bin halt der Lerntyp, der nicht gerne durcheinander lernt, sondern immer schn der Reihe nach, also hat es mir nichts ausgemacht einen ganzen Tag nur an Physio zu sitzen (im Gegensatz zu Anatomie). Ebenfalls habe ich nichts rausgeschrieben, weil wenn ich Texte oft genug lese, dann wei ich wo genau was steht, wenn mir etwas gefehlt hat im Huppelsberg, habe ich einen Post-it mit einem Diagramm o.. reingeklebt, auerdem sind einige Sachen markiert (Sachen, die ich mir nicht merken konnte, die ich besonders wichtig fand, oder mal ein rotes Ausrufezeichen am Rand) und fr jedes Kapitel habe ich einen Kleber am Rand, auf dem steht "Nerv", "Blut", "Herz", damit ich schnell auf das Kapitel zugreifen kann/konnte. Das hat aber den Nachteil, dass mir wahrscheinlich niemand den jemals wieder abkaufen wird. :Grinnnss!:  Vorteile liegen aber klar auf der Hand: wenn du das Buch bei hast, hast du alles bei, keine zustzlichen Hefter oder Zettel, das ist praktisch, wenn man unterwegs ist :Grinnnss!: 


Wieviel Lernzeit hattest du ? 

So wirklich angefangen habe ich mit Physio lernen in den Ferien vom 3. auf das 4. Semester, weil ich einfach vorher nur die Praktika mehr oder wenig gut vorbereitet habe und ich kein Kpp mehr machen musste. Auerdem war das 3. Semester total berladen mit Anatomie und komplett BC, sodass ich Physio total vernachlssigt habe, dafr war ich dann in BC unschlagbar hehe :hmmm...: . Ich habe mich aber nicht geqult, sondern das Pensum heruntergeschraubt mit 2 Themen pro Tag, jedoch auch nicht lnger als 4 Stunden (bin um 9 an den Schreibtisch, war um 1 fertig, aber konsequent ohne Ablenkung und in die Luft starren :Grinnnss!: ), was ich nicht geschafft habe,  habe ich halt nicht geschafft, so einfach war das. Da die Ferien aber lang waren :Grinnnss!: , habe ich den Huppi mit meinem Lernsystem insgesamt 3 mal gelesen, die schwarze Reihe zweimal und die Fragen dort einmal durchgekreuzt oher das Gefhl zu haben, dass mir das viel zu viel ist, sondern schn locker. Dann fngt Physio auch echt an Spa zu machen. Auerdem bin ich eine total lahme Leserin, dafr aber sehr erbsenzhlerisch/akribisch veranlagt und was ich einmal verstanden habe, das bleibt in meinem Gedchtnis eingebrannt. Ich denke, dass es realistisch ist ohne gutes Vorwissen, den Huppelsberg und die SW wirklich sehr gut durchzuarbeiten in 4 Wochen ohne sich abhetzen zu mssen, der Huppi hat 20 Kapitel (davon verdienen manche es noch nicht mal so genannt zu werden, Geschmack 3 Seiten, Vegetatives NS auch nur ein paar Seiten). Mein Vorwissen war nach dem 3. Semester wirklich nicht gut, hatte ja immer nur von Praktikum zum Praktikum gelernt und die letzten 2 Male geschwnzt. Wichtig ist auch, dass man sich nicht permanent festbeit an Details sondern kurz berlegt und dann weiterliest, das Verstndnis wird kommen.Ihr werdet auch manche Sachen im Huppi als schlecht erklrt empfinden, die habe ich dann nicht gelesen, sondern das dann immer "ersetzt" mit den Texten die ich lieber mochte aus der SR oder Medilearnhefte.
Die Methode funktioniert fr mich perfekt und ich habe die halbe Vorklinik damit verbracht sie zu finden, es kann aber gut sein, dass ihr sie auch abwandeln msst. Und dadurch dass man nicht rausschreibt, spart man sich ja auch wieder einen Batzen Zeit.

Im 4. Semester hatten wir auch Physioseminar, sodass ich dann wieder die gleiche Methode angewandt habe, Kapitel lesen, laut vorsprechen, Diagramme zeichnen ben (wichtig!), und wenn noch Zeit blieb, die Fragen in der SR kreuzen (nur die, die ich dann in den Ferien falsch hatte, hatte ich mit Bleistift angekreutz).

In den Wochen vor dem Physikum, habe ich dann nochmal den Huppi gelesen, aber auch immer grozgig berflogen, wenn ich die Passagen schon teilweise auswendig konnte (dann nur meine markierten Sachen lesen oder Randnotizen) oder oder Themen die nicht schwer sind (z.B. "Die Zelle", 1. Kapitel :Grinnnss!: ). Die Medilearndinger wrde ich im Nachhinein nicht empfehlen in Physio bis auf Atmung (besonders geeignet als Einstieg ins Thema) und Sinnes-und Neurophysiologie (Rinne und Weber ist dort am besten erklrt, ist im Huppi nicht so gut wie ich finde, ich beziehe mich aber immer auf den blauen/alten Huppi, wei nicht, ob das im neuen jetzt besser ist), die sind wirklich top, besonders Atmung ist sehr, sehr gut erklrt, besser als im Huppi. Je fter man Physio liest, desto besser versteht man es, finde ich. Erst beim Physikumslernen hatte ich das Gefhl gehabt, es wirklich verstanden zu haben und anwenden zu knnen. Gekreuzt habe ich im Vergleich mit anderen in Physio wenig, da habe ich immer die letzten 4 Examina themenweise gekreuzt und hatte in der Statistik spter einen Wert von ca. 87%, es waren alles neue Fragen fr mich und whrenddessen habe ich auch nicht im Buch geschmult oder so, aber meine Hassthemen (Verdauung, Immunsystem) haben mich immer ein wenig runtergerissen :hmmm...: , ich war dafr in den "schweren" Themen (Herz, Kreislauf, Atmung) top. Aber das Schne war, dass wenn ich es falsch hatte und dann den Kommentar gelesen habe, ich mir dachte "Ach ja, natrlich!!!Oh mann, bin ich doof" (sind halt manchmal etwas tricky die Fragen oder man liest nicht genau, es waren aber keine Fragen dabei wo ich mir dachte :Aufgepasst!:  noch nie gehrt, Ausnahme sind diese ganz speziellen Fragen nach iwelchen bekloppten Transportern in der Niere mit exotischen Namen, aber es muss ja auch etwas fr die Einserkandidaten geben :hmmm...: , mit sowas habe ich mich dann nicht aufgehalten) Bei Fragen, die ich falsch hatte oder wo ich den Kommentar als besonders gelungen  empfunden habe, habe ich diese in Word reinkopiert und dann hatte ich am Ende eine Zusammenfassung von 10 Seiten, die ich fter gelesen habe. Insgesamt habe ich fr Physio 8 Tage verwendet vor dem Physikum. Ich halten nichts davon, in Physio 5000 Fragen zu kreuzen, weil wenn du Physio verstanden hast, wei du sofort weit was gemeint ist (nach dem Hamburgershift wird permanent! mehr oder weniger versteckt gefragt) oder du kannst es dir logisch herleiten. Auerdem hatte ich durch die Schwarze Reihe schon eine solide Kreuzbasis.

Wie gesagt, ja, es dauert lange, ein Kapitel von 10 Seiten im Huppelsberg kann manchmal den halben Tag dauern und iwie scheint es unendlich, aber je fter man es liest, desto schneller hast du es durch und desto mehr kommt das Verstndnis. Frs Kreuzen mag diese Methode vielleicht schlechter sein, da ist es vielleicht wirklich sinnvoller 5000 Fragen zu kreuzen, aber mir war immer wichtig, dass ich die Dinge verstehe, da verzichte ich halt auf die exotischen 10%, dafr war ich dann im Mndlichen wirklich gut und der Prof war echt beeindruckt als ich ihm im genau erklren konnte, warum es in den Haarzellen nur einen elektrischen Gradienten gibt und keinen chemischen im Zusammenhang mit Nernst (die Auflsung findet ihr in der SR, auf der linken Seite mit der Zeichnung der Cochlea :Grinnnss!: ) Ich habe wirklich das Gefhl, dass ich dieses Fach sicher beherrsche und -so schmalzig es klingt- auch richtig davon etwas mitgenommen habe fr die Klinik.

----------


## nickl

Ach ja, hab ich vergessen, die Ergebnisse frs Physikum sind noch nicht raus, deswegen wei ich nicht, wie gut ich wo gekreuzt habe, bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass ich die 80% in Physio geknackt habe (sorry, wenn das iwie angeberisch klingt, soll nicht der Fall sein, aber du wolltest ja Zahlen :hmmm...: ) schade nur, dass das in Chemie nie der Fall war hihi, das ist ein Fach welches ich auch mit intensivem Lernen wirklich nicht verstanden habe, ich wei nicht, woran das liegt, ein Mangel an Intelligenz vielleicht  :Oh nee...:  :hmmm...:

----------


## mediAnn

Also, ich hatte mir damals fr Physio den "Intensivkurs Physiologie" gekauft und bin damit super gefahren. Es steht alles schn erklrt drin und die Abbildungen sind auch top. Diesem Buch hab ich es zu verdanken, dass ich das mndliche Physikum bestanden habe. Und ich schau auch heute noch gern rein, wenn sich in Ansthesie physiologische Fragen auftun.

Gru Annika

----------


## McDbel

Moin!

Sagt mal, kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ob es bei der schwarzen Reihe zwischen den Auflagen 21te und 20te in Physiologie einen groen Unterschied in der Themenbearbeitung gibt? An die 20te Auflage kommt man ja doch erheblich gnstiger dran als an die 21te....Hmm...

LG

----------


## nickl

Hey McDbel,
was mchtest du denn ausgeben? Ich knnte dir meine verkaufen, sie ist im ok Zustand, heit, dass einige Dinge sauber markiert sind (oranger Textmarker) und in den Fragen vorne habe ich Kreuze mit Bleistift um einige Aufgabennummern (die hatte ich falsch :Grinnnss!: ), aber die Buchstaben sind bei keiner Frage markiert. Das Cover ist auch gut in Schuss, an den Ecken etwas ausgefranst durch das hin-und herschleppen (habe sie aber immer pfleglich behandelt). War ja zusammen mit dem Huppi mein Physiobaby, ja, ich hnge sehr an meinen Bchern ::-oopss: , ich werde sowieso mal im Flohmarkt meine Sachen reinstellen...meld dich per pm, falls Interesse besteht. ::-bee:

----------


## cbu45

Aloha, mal ne Frage, kann mir evtl. jemand verraten wie das mdl. mit den schriftlichen verrechnet wird? Und wie da die Rundungsregeln sind?

----------


## saipro

Noten werden addiert und durch 2 geteilt. Bei Komma,5 wird abgerundet:


Mndlich 3
Schriftlich 2
Gesamt 5/2 = 2,5 => Note: Gut

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Aloha, mal ne Frage, kann mir evtl. jemand verraten wie das mdl. mit den schriftlichen verrechnet wird? Und wie da die Rundungsregeln sind?


Das steht alles wunderbar in der appo..... mdl:schriftlich 1:1
Auf dem Zeugnis steht dann z.B. >Gut< (2,5) also es steht mit Komma
da aber in Worten dass bessere.

----------


## cbu45

Dankt euch

----------


## andy252

Und wie weit seit ihr bzw. habt ihr schon angefangen. Meine Vorstze haben sich noch nicht in Taten verwandelt :Nixweiss:

----------


## HosHa

hab diese woche locker angefangen psych zu kreuzen....
lernplan steht auch schon
nchste woche werden die kleinen fcher gekreuzt und die medi skripte dazu gelesen
anatomie geht dann ab oktober los, so mein plan

----------


## nata-88

@andy252+@HosHa+ an alle anderen, die im Mrz dran sind.

Freue mich, dass ihr den ersten Schritt hier im Forum gewagt habt. Habe mich nicht getraut, geschweige denn aufraffen knnen frs lernen.

Also anfangen mchte ich auch mit psych, leider steht bei mir aber noch kein Lernplan.

Hoffentlich kurbeln wir uns gegenseitig an. Denn motivation ist ja das A und O. ::-winky: 

Auf gehts ab gehts :hmmm...: 


Beste Gre
nata-88

----------


## saipro

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass alle mich steinigen werden:
Ich habe auch schon angefangen was zu lernen, habe die Makroskopie, Physiologie und Psychologie in den Ferien kurz wiederholt.
Muss aber leider nun bald mal anfangen richtig Biochemie zu lernen und dort auch mal eine Form von aktiven Wissen erarbeiten.
Ums schriftliche Examen mache ich mir kaum Gedanken. Hab das Examen vom Herbst 2010 gekreuzt und bin im 2er Bereich gelandet. Ich denke bis zum Mrz 2011 werde ich mich wohl kaum verschlechtern.
Mndlich dagegen stell ich mir schon schwieriger vor.

----------


## nata-88

@saipro

quatsch, warum denn steinigen. finde es toll!

kannst du uns bitte vielleicht auch verraten, mit welchen lehrbchern du lernst, bzw. gelernt hast :hmmm...: 
und wie kreuzt du eigentlich, also frage hier nach der Chronologie.
Machst du das einen Tag nachdem du das Thema durchgearbeitet hast, und dann eher mit der cd oder der schwarzen reihe, oder beides nacheinander.

Und viel viel Erfolg in Biochemie! Hast du jetzt eigentlich ein Semester frei, also bis Mrz, oder fngt bei dir bald das 4. Semester an?

Wre toll, wenn wir von deinen tips profitieren drften.

gre und einen schnen sonntag noch!

----------


## leofgyth77

wow..ich bin tief beeindruckt....
und hab jetz ein mega schlechtes gewissen  :hmmm...: 
aber mich wrde das auch alles interessieren, was nata alles gefragt hat...
wr nett, wenn du bisschen was erzhlen knntest..ich hab ja irgendwie so gar keinen plan, wie ich das alles angreifen will.
ich denk, ich werde mich physikum exakt anschaffen. hab mir das letztens angeschaut und mich eigentlich gleich damit angefreundet (:

----------


## dos

haha wie die zeit vergeht. bin zwar erst nchstes semester dran... kann mich aber noch genau dran erinnern, wie leofgyth hier geschrieben hat, als sie ins erste gekommen ist  :bhh:

----------


## leofgyth77

hey dos ((:
ja..ich kann mich auch noch sehr gut dran erinnern..die zeit vergeht fr meinen geschmack viel zu sehr und eigentlich wrs schon ganz nett noch ein semester vorm physikum zu haben...oder das physikum bereits geschafft zu haben..das wr auch ganz schn  :hmmm...:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> ..oder das physikum bereits geschafft zu haben..das wr auch ganz schn


*hehe* ich glaube darber wre jeder derzeitige Vorklinik-Jedi froh  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

damit knntest du recht haben, hihi

ach, wir packen das schon alle..ich konzentrier mich jetz erst mal auf die zwei physio prfungen am anfang des semesters und makro wiederhol ich als tutor beim prppen. wird scho irgendwie werdn.

----------


## andy252

Htte mal ne Frage zum Lernplan,

notiert ihr euch da nur bis wann ihr welche Fcher abgeschlossen haben mchtet. Oder teilt ihr auch die Themen einzelnen Tagen zu. Bei mir siehts so aus, dass ich mir sage bis November Biochemie bis Dezember Physio.....usw

Oder sagt ihr Sure-Basen-Haushalt von dann bis dann???

----------


## Morgentautrpfchen

Hallo liebe Leidensgenossen  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich bin auch im Mrz dabei! :-/

Ich hab auch schon ein richtig schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich das so lese!
Ich wrde gerne im Oktober anfangen….und bin noch so in der Phase in der ich mich Organisiere...Hab noch keinen endgltigen Lernplan erstellt :-/ naja und am meisten schwanke ich bei der Literatur Auswahl… Kann mich nicht zwischen den Kurzlehrbchern, Medilearn-Heften, der Basis-Reihe und dieses gesammelten Werken wie Phsyikum exakt bzw. Prfungswissen Phsyikum entscheiden!
Aber noch ist ja Zeit!

Lernt ihr eigentlich alleine daheim bzw. in der Bib? Oder trefft ihr euch ab und an mal mit deiner Lerngruppe?

@andy252 ich wollte meinen lernplan schon eher detailliert gestalten! Sonst kann man sich immer so leicht selbst betrgen  :hmmm...:  Und hlt sich vll. auch nicht zu lange an Themen auf! Die vll. nicht so wichtig sind!
Ich werde schon den einzelnen Tagen jeweils Themen zuordnen! Da behlt man meiner Meinung nach einen besseren berblick!
@all: wie viele Wiederholungstage habt ihr so eingeplant?
Und wie viele Kreuztage?


Viele liebe gre
Morgentautrpfchen

----------


## HosHa

da ich mit den medi learn skripten lerne, habe ich die tage den skripten zugeordnet, also tag x1 x2 und x2 anatomie band 1 tag x4 x5 und x6 anatomie band 2 usw. das sind ja gewissermaen auch themen und der druck bleibt erhalten....
ich habe mir aber vorgenommen, ab mitte januar zu wiederholen, da man vieles doch recht schnell vergisst 
ich habe daher fr die "groen drei" jeweils einen monat eingeplant 
einen monat dann fr die praktika, mikroskopieren, int. seminare und lernen an modellen etc. und zwischendurch immer kreuzen, kreuzen , kreuzen

ich hoffe, es steht bald fest, wann genau die mdl. sind, dann kann man auch besser planen...

----------


## saipro

> @saipro
> 
> quatsch, warum denn steinigen. finde es toll!
> 
> kannst du uns bitte vielleicht auch verraten, mit welchen lehrbchern du lernst, bzw. gelernt hast
> und wie kreuzt du eigentlich, also frage hier nach der Chronologie.
> Machst du das einen Tag nachdem du das Thema durchgearbeitet hast, und dann eher mit der cd oder der schwarzen reihe, oder beides nacheinander.
> 
> Und viel viel Erfolg in Biochemie! Hast du jetzt eigentlich ein Semester frei, also bis Mrz, oder fngt bei dir bald das 4. Semester an?
> ...



Ich lerne mit den gleichen Bchern mit denen ich auch fr die bisherigen Klausuren gelernt habe, also fr 
Anatomie: Prometheus
Histologie: Welsch
Physiologie: Duale Reihe
Psychologie: Faller

Ich fand das am besten weil die Wiederholung sehr schnell geht da man die Bcher schon kennt. Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich fr Physiologie und Psychologie schon die Fragen auf der Mediscript-CD gekreuzt habe als die Semesterklausur an stand. Ansonsten kreuze ich nur nach Fchern aber nicht nach Themen. Das kommt ja auch der Prfungsituation am ehesten nahe. Und auch nur die Fragen ab 08/2005 wegen dem neuen GK.
Biochemie werde ich jetzt im 4. Semester die duale Reihe durcharbeiten und dann auch ab 08/2005 durchkreuzen. Ich habe jetzt im 4. Semester sowieso noch viele Biochemieveranstalltungen, also sollte mir das nicht so schwer fallen.
Am Ende mchte ich alles nochmal wiederholen, hab mir bisher gedacht, dass ich mit der Endphase so Mitte Januar nach der letzten Semesterveranstaltung anfangen werden.
Wrde schon gerne eine Eins haben, aber sehr versessen bin ich nicht drauf, da es immer schwieriger wird eine besser Prozentzahl zu erreichen.

----------


## dos

ich frage mich immer noch ernsthaft, wie leute mit der dualen reihe biochemie lernen knnen. das ding ist doch nur so vollgestopft voll unwichtiger sachen.... ohne verstndnis plump vermittelt... sorry, wollte ich nur mal so einstreuen  :bhh:

----------


## leofgyth77

also saipro, ich hab den grten respekt vor dir..wirklich.
schade, dass du nicht in erlangen studierst, lerngruppe mit dir ist bestimmt super (:
ich strebe im moment durchkommen an, denk auch nicht, dass ich besser als ne 3 sein kann, da ich mit multiple choice echt probleme hab. ich bin eher so der offene fragen typ. leider.
wir wurden auch nicht wirklich in den klausuren drauf vorbereitet, da die meisten klausuren nur offene fragen waren..was ja in dem moment auch gut fr mich war. naja.
immerhin wiederhol ich physio jetzt und ich finds auch grad echt toll, wie sich die zusammenhnge auftun und sich mein verstndnis vertieft ((: (ja..man muss sich auch an den kleinen dingen erfreun knnen)

ich lern biochemie mitm lffler. aber hauptschlich mit skript, ich ergnze dann eben ausm lffler. hab mir auch den horn zugelegt, aber leider hat der ganze themenbereiche, die fr die klausur sehr wichtig waren, einfach mal gar nicht drin...

----------


## HosHa

lohnt es sich berhaupt, sich lange mit physik aufzuhalten ? 

ich habe heute das skript durchgearbeitet und konnte trotzdem gar nicht gut kreuzen....die fragen sind irgendwie von einem anderen stern habe ich das gefhl....

ich meine bei 15 fragen im physikum, da kann ich ja auch einfach raten und zeit in die anderen sachen stecken oder ?

----------


## nata-88

apropo physik...
wie macht ihr das eigentlich mit den "nebenfchern"?
zusammengerechnet macht das ja schon eine menge, und zwar 60 fragen aus.
forumfreunde haben ja schon hier geschriben, dass sie dafr die schwarze reihe jeweils bearbeitet haben, und damit sehr gut gefahren sind.

----------


## Morgentautrpfchen

ich finde dass mit den Nebenfchern auch voll schwierig!
Zumal ich ganeu das gleiche "Problem" mit Physik hatte, nach dem ML: Heft konnte ich nicht wirklich mehr! Aber lohnt es sich dafr wirklich nich ein "dickes Buch" durchzuarbeiten?

vll. ist dieses Basic-Buch da gut?
was haltet ihr von der Reihe?

oder diese gesammelten Werke?

----------


## SSA-Gideon

jaja, die physik, damit hatte ich auch so meine schwierigkeiten... 
habe auch das ML-Heft durchgearbeitet und dachte: so mal physik ein bisschen aufgefrischt, damit geht's rund... leider habe ich dann festgestellt, dass - zumindest mir - die fragen dann berhaupt nicht getaugt haben... bin halt nicht so der physiker :Grinnnss!: 
hab mich dann ne weile dran versucht und dann aber lieber die anderen fcher wiederholt. 

alles in allem hatte ich zeitmig vor dem schriftlichen diesen herbst nur noch je einen tag fr die kleinen fcher brig... ziemlich wenig. in physik war da fr mich nicht viel zu holen; in bio und chemie habe ich einige themen aus dem prfungswissen physikum angeschaut, damit ging's eigentlich recht gut. 

fr jedes kleine fach ein extra buch wie z.B. den zeeck fr chemie halte ich fr ziemlich unrealistisch... je nachdem, wie viel man so im semester zu tun  hat, kann man natrlich dann auch mehr zeit auf die kleinen fcher verwenden. wenn man allerdings mit einem buch sehr, sehr viel gearbeitet hat und das dann sehr schnell durch hat, geht das natrlich auch. man muss aber da schwer aufpassen, dass man sich zeitmig nicht verzettelt.

----------


## andy252

Die kleine Fcher wollte ich mit den ML Skirpten + der schwarzen Reihe bearbeiten. Und wenn man die groen Fcher mit "richtigen" Bchern bearbeitet dann kann man damit auch die kleinen Fcher beantworten. Im Lllmann-Rauch findet man die Zytologie und in der Dualen Reihe Biochemie ja Molekularbiologie etc..

----------


## SSA-Gideon

ja, so hab ich's im prinzip auch gemacht. das meinte ich auch mit "einige themen aus dem prfungswissen angeschaut". in bio z.B. halt nochmal so die formale genetik auffrischen oder stammbaumanalysen, die findet man in der dualen reihe biochemie (mit der ich BC gelernt habe...) nicht. fr viel mehr als die medilearn skripte + reichlich kreuzen wird wahrscheinlich eh nicht zeit sein.

man kann auch einfach mal ein bisschen ins blaue kreuzen und schauen, welche themen fter vorkommen. in bio z.B. eben stammbaumanalysen, in chemie kommt meist was zu chiralitt, stereochemie...

----------


## Morgentautrpfchen

@SSA-Gideon: kannst du das prfungswissen physikum empfehlen?
also fr physik?
bzw. die anderen kleinen fcher?

@all: wie viele lern/ und wiederholungstage plant ihr so?

viele gre
morgentautrpfchen

----------


## SSA-Gideon

Also an sich kann ich das Prfungswissen Physikum schon empfehlen. Fr die kleinen Fcher kommt es auch wieder darauf an, wieviel Zeit du brig hast bzw. erbrigen willst. Ich habe Physik nicht aus dem Prfungswissen P. gelernt, da mir das eine ML-Skript verlockernder erschien. Vor allem, da ich vornehmlich kreuzen und mich auf die Fragetypen einschieen wollte. 
Fr Bio fand ich's gut, fr Chemie auch nicht schlecht, hatte aber keine Zeit mehr mich richtig reinzuknien und so nur einige Organik-Abschnitte gelernt.

Bei Anatomie/Histo hat's mir auch gut gefallen (mein ursprnglicher Plan war, mit der Dualen Reihe und dem Llle zu arbeiten - der is aber ganz schnell ins Reich der Trume verbannt worden).

----------


## andy252

SO ein MIST,

meine Kreizergebnisse sind nicht grad gut. Habe grad Zytologie mit den ML Heften gelernt und in diesem Thema dann nur 72% gekreuzt, obwohl ich dachte das Thema liegt mir....wre ja dann "nur" ne drei. Aber  es lsst sich bestimmt noch steigern :Top:

----------


## andy252

Habe mir mal grad den GK ausgedruckt und musste feststellen, dass davon nur sehr wenig in den ML Heften steht......und von vielen Sachen hab ich auch noch nie was gehrt.  :dumdiddeldum...:  :dumdiddeldum...:   Oder, meint ihr in Bio reichen die ML Hefte, vl knnte sich mal jemand mit einer 2 im Physikum melden

Hab jetzt schon Angst, dass ich viel zu spt angefangen habe  :grrrr....:  :Aufgepasst!:   :grrrr....:

----------


## nata-88

Hey andy252,

habe blo kein schlechtes Gewissen, dass du "erst jetzt" angefangen hast. Passt doch prima!
Fngst du mit Biologie an?

Und was mich wirklich interessiert, wie lange lernt ihr so am Tag (in Stundenzahlen). Ich wei, dass man auch, wenn man sich streng konzentriert, viel in wenig Zeit schaffen kann, aber oft lenke ich mich dann doch sehr schnell ab.

Also Biologie, bzw. genauer Zytologie, werde ich mit Histologie parallel machen und kreuzen, weil die Sachen kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht auseinanderhalten.
Aber den GK wollte ich bald auch ausdrucken, zur "Kontrolle", wobei die Kurzlehrbcher ja schon ziemlich genau nach dem GK geordnet sind.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> die Unis drfen aber keine Infos rausgeben!


wasn Quatsch, unsere Uni stellt sofort nachdem sie die Liste der Besteher vom Lpa zugefaxt bekommen hat, diese Liste online ins modle und macht zustzlich nen Aushang im Studiendekanat......

----------


## Morgentautrpfchen

also mir wurde grade gesagt, dass man solange der offizielle brief nicht da ist, unter vorbehalt an allem teilnehmen kann!
aber es wird keine Infos dafber geben, ob man eben bestanden hat oder nicht!
das geht angeblich rechtlich nicht! weder beim lpa noch bei den unis
keine ahnung!

----------


## Morgentautrpfchen

> wasn Quatsch, unsere Uni stellt sofort nachdem sie die Liste der Besteher vom Lpa zugefaxt bekommen hat, diese Liste online ins modle und macht zustzlich nen Aushang im Studiendekanat......


so wurde es mir gesagt!
ich kanns auch nicht anchvollziehen!
und finde auch, dass es quatsch ist!

----------


## yanmed

Hi!
Mir wurde gesagt, dass die Unis theoretisch Auskunft darber geben knnen.
War dann auch selbst in der Uni beim Vertreter des Studiendekans. 
Der sagte, dass Ende kommender Woche die Unis sehr wahrscheinlich (hoffentlich!!!!) ein Fax mit den Matrikelnummern der bestandenen Studenten erhalten.

----------


## Morgentautrpfchen

anscheindend macht es jede uni wie wie es will  :hmmm...: 
wenn manche sogar listen verffentlichen!
nun gut!
ich werd dann wohl noch mindestens bis zum 11. warten mssen!

----------


## vwp46

.... bei uns wird jetzt mal einfach am Montag angefangen..... man sagte mir im Dekanat, die gehen davon aus, da nur Leute kommen, die auch bestanden haben ....

----------


## Morgentautrpfchen

das ja mal praktisch fr die, die auf der kippe stehen, zumal es ja noch keine offizielle bestehensgrenze gibt!
oder die, die gar nicht geguckt haben!
echt unglaublich!
aber was will man machen  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Thunderstorm

Mahlzeit  :Grinnnss!: 
Gibt es denn jetzt schon die Erkenntnis, wann die Unis ihre Ergebnisse bekommen und wo die dann verffentlicht werden? Ist das individuell?
In Mnchen fangen wir zwar erst am 02.05. wieder an, aber so langsam werde ich jetzt doch neugierig...

----------


## ydp35

hallo,
ich habe bei impp angerufen, die haben mir gesagt dass Anfang nchste Woche die Ergebnisse rauskommen und werden an LPA geleitet und von LPA wieder an die UNI.und nachdem LPA die Ergebnisse kriegt, dauert 2-3 Tage und kriegen wir den Post.
Wir knnen mal bei der Uni nchste Woche fragen

----------


## epeline

hm, also meine liebe lpa-dame wusste am tag meiner mndlichen schon das schriftliche ergebnis. stand irgendwie in ihrem computer
sind direkt nach der mndlichen gegenber nett fragen gegangen und da sie uns schon kannte, wurde beim betreten des bros schon gratuliert   :Grinnnss!: 

die hatte sogar innerhalb von 20 min schon die ergebnisse der mdl auf dem schreibtisch.

----------


## Stromer

Hallo meine Lieben, 

ich habe mein Zeugnis gestern oder vorgestern bekommen. 

Bei uns (LP Dresden) scheint es zu klappen.

----------


## socia

hey,

erstmal herzlichen glckwunsch...  :Smilie: 
wollt nur kurz fragen, ob in deinem Brief auch die offizielle bestehensgrenze des impp steht, wenn ja, wrdest du es posten, bitte... da ich mit 191 punkten total bange um mein "bestehen" und noch immer nix hab vom lpa...

danke im vorraus, falls du die bestehensgrenze weit

----------


## Morgentautrpfchen

mag vll. dadran liege, dass du nur die mndliche machen musstest!
weil soweit ich wei liegen dem LPA noch keine ergebnisse vor!
zumindest von der schriftliche nicht!

----------


## acetylcholin19

genauso ist es Morgentautrpfchen. Bei uns in Mnchen ist das Mndliche schon komplett im Februar gewesen und zwei Freundinnen von mir hatten auch nur noch die Mndliche und haben seit ber 2 Wochen schon ihr Zeugnis.

----------


## utt80

Hallo, genau, ich habe heute morgen auch beim LPA in Dresden angerufen und die haben mir gesagt,dass sie am Montag oder Dienstag mit den Ergebnissen rechnen und heute noch nichts dazu sagen konnten. (Zumindest wenn man auch schriftlich hatte, denke ich mal).Also mssen wir in Leipzig schonmal ohne wirkliche Gewissheit am Montag anfangen! Drcke allen die Daumen!

----------


## sunglasses2011

Hallo  :Smilie: 

Wie lange arbeiten die Herrschaften in Mainz denn Freitags? Weis das jmd? ich will jetzt nicht umsonst den ganzen Tag vor der Seite hocken und F5 drcken....

Ganz ehrlich? Wer behauptet, er habe sein schriftliches Ergebnis schon, lgt doch, oder? Es sei denn, er hat es schon seit Herbst 2010....

So... ich will nicht umsonst mein MiBi Praktikum vorbereiten  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: .... Die sollen sich beeilen....

Liebe Gre

----------


## sunglasses2011

@ utt... ich hab schon seit 2 Wochen Uni... also, Klinik

----------


## ydp35

hi,
wieso haben Leute Briefe von Impp gekriegt?ich habe selber bei Impp-Mainz(0613128130)angerufen und haben gesagt, dass erst nchste Woche die Ergebnisse rauskommen.

----------


## Julie06

> hi,
> wieso haben Leute Briefe von Impp gekriegt?ich habe selber bei Impp-Mainz(0613128130)angerufen und haben gesagt, dass erst nchste Woche die Ergebnisse rauskommen.


Sofern ich das verstanden habe, haben die Leute nicht Post vom IMPP, sondern vom LPA bekommen und zwar nur diejenigen, die nur die mndliche Prfung machen mussten und die schriftliche diesmal nicht mitgeschrieben haben.

----------


## Morgentautrpfchen

schon 2 wochen uni?!
oh gott....das ist echt krass!
zumal ja noch nicht mal eine betsehensgrenze raus ist!
naja, nchste woche wissen wir mehr!

viel glck all denen, die auf der kippe stehen/ nicht geguckt haben!

----------


## nxg39

Na? Was meint Ihr? Steht morgen was drin? Oder bermorgen? Nachdem wir ja jetzt endlich in die realistische Phase einlaufen, bin ich sowas von gespannt, wann das IMPP endlich mal was verffentlicht...
So spt waren die ja noch nie dran....naja, oder wir....  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Julie06

Ich glaube, hoffe und bete dass morgen die Ergebnisse online stehen. Ich halts bald nicht mehr aus, mich zerreissts bald vor Anspannung... ich mchte endlich die Ergebnisse sehen!

----------


## nxg39

Das geht mir genauso... schaue stndig rein, obwohl ich eigentlich genau wei, dass es vor dieser Woche total unrealistisch war...

----------


## yanmed

Wenn die nicht vor Donnerstag kommen platzt unser Ringtausch.  :grrrr....: 
Wird auf jeden Fall noch ne spannende, tzende Woche.
Achja, dann stehe ich auch in Kln ohne Wohnung da... Herrlich.

----------


## diamony007

Hab heute das prfungsamt in wrzburg angerufen...die wissen gar nichts noch...hab auch gefragt ob die vielleicht wissen wie hoch die bestehensgrenze ist...auch keine ahnung..sind schon jetzt 3 wochen ..das ist zum kotzen..bitte falls jemanden i.wann mal weit wie hoch die bestehensgrenze ist dann direkt schreiben...

----------


## genny

Weiss man schon welche Note man hat bei Besteherlisten oder das ist nur namenlisten fr Besteher?

----------


## zorngiebel

Das impp hat gerade Ergebnisse verffentlicht. Die Bestehensgrenze liegt bei 178.

----------


## DigitiMinimi

http://www.impp.de/IMPP2010/pdf/AktM1.pdf
 ::-dance:  :Party:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Das impp hat gerade Ergebnisse verffentlicht. Die Bestehensgrenze liegt bei 178.


Na das ist doch sehr schn niedrig, war wohl doch knackiger als von der Hochrechnung gedacht...... Allen herzlichen glckwunsch...

----------


## OliK87

> Na das ist doch sehr schn niedrig, war wohl doch knackiger als von der Hochrechnung gedacht...... Allen herzlichen glckwunsch...


es wurden auch 8 Fragen gestrichen...

----------


## nxg39

na endlich... stimmt ja knapp mit medilearn berein.
Sagt mal, wie ist das nochmal, wenn sie Fragen rausgenommen haben, aber man htte sie richtig? hat man dann den Punkt oder nicht? und wenn man sie falsch htte?
Versteh das nicht ganz...

Liebe Gre und Toi toi toi an alle, dass es gereicht hat.
178 ist ja sehr niederig...

----------


## epm21

leute, ist das geil oder ist das geil??  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
glckwunsch an alle die jetzt doch noch unverhofft feiern drfen!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> na endlich... stimmt ja knapp mit medilearn berein.
> Sagt mal, wie ist das nochmal, wenn sie Fragen rausgenommen haben, aber man htte sie richtig? hat man dann den Punkt oder nicht? und wenn man sie falsch htte?
> Versteh das nicht ganz...
> 
> Liebe Gre und Toi toi toi an alle, dass es gereicht hat.
> 178 ist ja sehr niederig...


Wenn du eine der Antwortmglichkeiten hattest die richtig ist,dann kriegst du auch den Punkt, dadurch kann dann aber auch die individuelle Bestehensgrenze und Notengrenze steigen, dass steht auf den weiteren Seiten der Impp-Auswertung.(siehe Link oben). Im schlimmsten Fall stiegt die Bestehensgrenze so auf 183.........

----------


## esmer43

hi leute

meint ihr die knnen noch hoch gehen?????

----------


## Julie06

Toll, dank der vielen Anfechtungen hat jetzt auch der letzte Trottel noch bestanden, blo meine Note ist versaut. Das darf echt nicht war sein, ich knnte nur noch heulen  :Traurig:

----------


## saipro

Du httest deine bessere Note auch ohne, dass 8 Fragen rausgenommen worden wren, nicht bekommen. Das heit: Es besteht kein Grund andere als Trottel zu bezeichnen.
Der Nachteilsausgleich verhindert ja genau, dass einem durch Rausnahme einer Frage ein Nachteil entsteht. Das sollltest du bei deiner Auswertung auch beachten. Es gelten andere Notengrenzen wenn man eine rausgenommene Frage als richtig beantwortet.

----------


## acetylcholin19

@saipro
jetzt kann ich dir erklren warum ich  meinte - es sei fr mich eine wichtige Info mit der Referenzgruppe^^ - schau mal unter Mnchen ;) ich hab ja ein offizielles Urlaubssemester eingelegt und habe nur 4 Fachsemester - also msste ich ja jetzt sicher bestanden haben richtig?

----------


## esmer43

hab ma eine frage.....
was bedeutet wenn eine frage rausgenommen wurde aber man die frage richtig hat wird  gezhl oder nicht

----------


## Julie06

> Du httest deine bessere Note auch ohne, dass 8 Fragen rausgenommen worden wren, nicht bekommen. Das heit: Es besteht kein Grund andere als Trottel zu bezeichnen.
> Der Nachteilsausgleich verhindert ja genau, dass einem durch Rausnahme einer Frage ein Nachteil entsteht. Das sollltest du bei deiner Auswertung auch beachten. Es gelten andere Notengrenzen wenn man eine rausgenommene Frage als richtig beantwortet.


Naja, ich frag mich grad einfach, was das ber mich aussagt. Bin ich ein Genie, weil ich 7 der 8 Fragen, die rausgenommen wurden, richtig beantwortet hab? Oder bin ich ein Vollidiot, weil ich ja andere Fragen falsch beantwortet hab, die aber in der Wertung blieben, also hatten andere mit diesen Fragen wohl keine Probleme?

Tut mir Leid wegen dem Volltrottel. Wollte damit niemanden persnlich direkt beleidigen, ich war letztes Jahr selbst Wackelkandidatin und gnne es wirklich jedem, der es noch geschafft hat. Bin momentan einfach nur malos enttuscht...

----------


## acetylcholin19

also ich hab alle 8 fragen richtig, die rausgenommen wurden, aber ich versteh dein Problem nicht? Fr dich ist doch die Bestehensgrenze auch anders und die Aufgaben werden als richtig gewertet. Auerdem hat das doch nix damit zu tun ob man ein Genie oder ein Volltrottel ist? Freu dich halt einfach, dass dus geschafft hast! Ich hab daheim auch immer besser gekreuzt, als das Ergebnis, welches ich jetzt wahrscheinlich habe - aber *...* doch drauf - du hast Physikum Mdel ;) Glckwunsch!!

----------


## Frisko

Meinen Glckwunsch auf jeden Fall an alle, die es gepackt haben!!
Feiert euch!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Trianna

Wow, da knnen sich ja echt noch sehr viele, die so 180 rum hatten, freuen...

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle...

----------


## saipro

> @saipro
> jetzt kann ich dir erklren warum ich  meinte - es sei fr mich eine wichtige Info mit der Referenzgruppe^^ - schau mal unter Mnchen ;) ich hab ja ein offizielles Urlaubssemester eingelegt und habe nur 4 Fachsemester - also msste ich ja jetzt sicher bestanden haben richtig?


Ja, geh ich von aus. Mnchen fngt ja nur zum WS an, also besteht nur die Mglichkeit dort zur Referenzgruppe zu gehren wenn man ein Urlaubssemester hatte (ein offizielles! das muss auf dem Stammdatenblatt vermerkt sein!)




> Naja, ich frag mich grad einfach, was das ber mich aussagt. Bin ich ein Genie, weil ich 7 der 8 Fragen, die rausgenommen wurden, richtig beantwortet hab? Oder bin ich ein Vollidiot, weil ich ja andere Fragen falsch beantwortet hab, die aber in der Wertung blieben, also hatten andere mit diesen Fragen wohl keine Probleme?
> 
> Tut mir Leid wegen dem Volltrottel. Wollte damit niemanden persnlich direkt beleidigen, ich war letztes Jahr selbst Wackelkandidatin und gnne es wirklich jedem, der es noch geschafft hat. Bin momentan einfach nur malos enttuscht...


Es geht nicht um Genie oder nicht Genie. Wenn du die Fragen richtig beantwortet hast, die rausgenommen wurden, wird deine Notengrenze so verschoben, dass du die bessere Note bekommen wrdest. Landest du nun immer noch bei der schlechteren Note, dann httest du auch die schlechtere Note bekommen wenn diese rausgenommen Fragen regulr drinnen geblieben wren. 
Und nur weil eine Frage rausgenommen wurde, heist es ja nicht, dass dafr eine andere nicht rausgenommen wurde. Dies wird bei allen Fragen unabhngig geprft. 
Dir entsteht so oder so KEIN Nachteil. Also sind nicht die anderen Schuld an deiner Note, sondern die Note, die du bekommen hast, ist deine Sache!

----------


## Morgentautrpfchen

meint ihr, wir bekommen diese woche noch post?

----------


## vtq26

> meint ihr, wir bekommen diese woche noch post?


ich hoffe eigentlich schon, soweit ich wei mssten die ergebnismitteilungen heute ans prfungsamt gegangen sein, die mssen dass dann nur weiterversenden, keine ahnung wie schnell die sind...

----------


## medizininteressiert

> Dir entsteht so oder so KEIN Nachteil. Also sind nicht die anderen Schuld an deiner Note, sondern die Note, die du bekommen hast, ist deine Sache!


auch wenn fachfremd: Es gibt andere Prfungen, da werden die Aufgaben einfach entweder, ohne Bonuspunkt. Daher ist es eine nette Geste des Prfungsausschuss dir die Punkte trotzdem anzurechnen. 

Gratuliere  :Knuddel:

----------


## esmer43

hallo

nochmal meine frage,wie ist das mit den fragen die rausgenomen wurden.wenn man die richtig hat werden die dann mitgezhlt????
jetzt hab ich nur panik ,ob ich auch alles richtig bertragen hab!!!!!

----------


## medizininteressiert

paar Zeilen reden die Leute von einem eigenen Punktesystem, weil scheinbar die Punkte dann gezhlt werden. Einfach nochmal die 4 Beitrge lesen.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Julie06

> hallo
> 
> nochmal meine frage,wie ist das mit den fragen die rausgenomen wurden.wenn man die richtig hat werden die dann mitgezhlt????
> jetzt hab ich nur panik ,ob ich auch alles richtig bertragen hab!!!!!


Soweit ich das verstanden habe, jede der acht Aufgaben, die rausgenommen wurden, die du aber richtig beantwortet hast, wird dir angerechnet, damit erhht sich pro richtig beantworteter Frage allerdings auch die Bestehens- oder Notengrenze um jeweils 1 Punkt.

Die Panik mit bertragungsfehler kenn ich auch. Was soll man machen - ruhig bleiben und sich immer wieder sagen, dass man alles ordentlich bertragen und kontrolliert hat und es keinen Grund gibt, sich Sorgen zu machen! Bin allerdings auch froh wenn ich es endlich schwarz auf wei sehe...

----------


## esmer43

sorry nochmals.....
bin bisschen aufgedreht!
heisst das dann das die bestehungsgrenze dann nicht mehr 178 sein wird....

----------


## saipro

> sorry nochmals.....
> bin bisschen aufgedreht!
> heisst das dann das die bestehungsgrenze dann nicht mehr 178 sein wird....


Jap, die wird vermutlich bei 178+X sein. Um deine genaue Grenze zu finden musst du aber in dem Auswertungsbogen vom IMPP gucken, da man nicht einfach die Anzahl an Fragen dazu addieren kann (wegen Nachteilsausgleich).

----------


## vtq26

> sorry nochmals.....
> bin bisschen aufgedreht!
> heisst das dann das die bestehungsgrenze dann nicht mehr 178 sein wird....


angenommen, du hast 177 punkte und alle rausgestrichenen antworten richtig, so steigen deine punkte auf 185 und die bestehensgrenze auf 183, du httest somit also bestanden.

du kannst unter http://www.impp.de/IMPP2010/pdf/AktM1.pdf
die mglichen antwortkombinantionen, nachteilsausgleiche und notengrenzen einsehen - erfordert ein bisschen einlesen, hab jetzt auch ne halbe stunde mit verbracht  :Smilie: 

edit: sehe gerade saipro hat das ganze schon beantwortet^^

----------


## Mietzekatze

Hallo!

Sehe ich das richtig, dass Medilearn gerade die offiziellen Lsungen des IMPP in die statistische Auswertung einpflegt, oder wo ist der Rest der Lsungen geblieben? ::-oopss:

----------


## Thunderstorm

Hej  :Grinnnss!: 

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt:
Wenn ich in meine Fragenauswertung gucke, dann steht da:
Tag 1: ML: Statistik 99 richtige Fragen = 61,9% / IMPP: 67 richtige Fragen = 75,3%
Tag 2: ML: Statistik 93 richtige Fragen = 58,1% / IMPP: 31 richtige Fragen = 59,6%
Die Ergebniss-SMS von ML lautete: 98+93 richtige Fragen = 191 Punkte

Ich gehe jetzt schon richtig in der Annahme, dass ich bestanden habe???

----------


## vtq26

> Hallo!
> 
> Sehe ich das richtig, dass Medilearn gerade die offiziellen Lsungen des IMPP in die statistische Auswertung einpflegt, oder wo ist der Rest der Lsungen geblieben?


jo mir auch gerade aufgefallen. Entweder sie sind gerade noch drber oder haben fr heute feierabend? Hoffe da kommt heute abend noch was ;)

----------


## Darla

hm, kann sein, dass ich das jetzt falsch verstanden habe, aber es ist so:
Gezhlt werden nur die gewerteten Aufgaben. Wer von denen 178 oder mehr richtig hat, hat bestanden. Diese Zahl steht dann auch auf der Ergebnismitteilung.
Wer knapp darunter ist (oder auch unter einer der Notengrenzen), der muss dann in der Liste nachschauen, seine jeweiligen Antworten raussuchen und dann sehen, wie viele Punkte er hat, und wo die jeweilige Bestehensgrenze ist. Denn: z.B. von 316 gewerteten Aufgaben ausgegangen, ist die Bestehensgrenze entweder bei 180 oder bei 181.

----------


## saipro

Korrekt. Vereinfacht, hast du 178 Punkte zusammen ohne die 8 Fragen die rausgenommen wurden, also 178 von 312, hast du auf jeden Fall bestanden!
Diese Nachteilsregel ist nur wichtig wenn man zwischen den Noten hngt.

----------


## Thunderstorm

Also, meine komischen Ergebnisse (4 Posts weiter oben) kommen dadurch zustande, dass ML noch nicht alle Lsungen eingetragen hat oder???

----------


## vtq26

vermutlich, bei mir gerade dasselbe

----------


## Trident

Oh man! Ich hatte laut Medi Learn so 182 Punkte und dachte bisher, dass ich sicher durchgefallen wre.....
Die Qual hat wohl nie ein Ende....

----------


## Muriel

Ich hoffe, Du hast nicht, weil Du dachtest, das Schriftliche vergeigt zu haben, die Mndliche sausen lassen. So was soll es ja geben... Ich drcke die Daumen!

----------


## vtq26

> Oh man! Ich hatte laut Medi Learn so 182 Punkte und dachte bisher, dass ich sicher durchgefallen wre.....
> Die Qual hat wohl nie ein Ende....


damit bist du jetzt aber ziemlich sicher dabei!  :Smilie:

----------


## Trident

> Ich hoffe, Du hast nicht, weil Du dachtest, das Schriftliche vergeigt zu haben, die Mndliche sausen lassen. So was soll es ja geben... Ich drcke die Daumen!


In Hamburg ist die mndliche vor der schriftlichen... die ist zumindest bestanden!

Ich drcke uns auch alle die Daumen!!!

@vtq26

Ich hoffe es fr uns so sehr!!!!
Aber noch will ich lieber daran nicht glauben...

----------


## Jens

Hallo zusammen,

aufgrund von neuen Berechnungen ist es leider zu einem Fehler in der Statistik gekommen, den wir gerade mit Hochdruck suchen. Daher haben wir die statistische Auswertung heute abend vom Netz genommen. Bis dahin verweisen wir euch auf die offiziellen Ergebnisseiten des IMPP unter www.impp.de 

sorry und Bitte um Verstndnis fr die Umstnde.

Viele Gre
Jens

----------


## xHell84

also habe ich soweit versatnden , dass die ML Abweichung von Impp ist nur 2 Fragen . dh: wenn man 188 Punkte und mehr laut Medilearn gekriegt hat , ist mann sowieso bestanden WEIL : 188 - 8  - 2 ( die Medilearn Abweichung ) = 178 . stimmt so?

----------


## vtq26

> also habe ich soweit versatnden , dass die ML Abweichung von Impp ist nur 2 Fragen . dh: wenn man 188 Punkte und mehr laut Medilearn gekriegt hat , ist mann sowieso bestanden WEIL : 188 - 8  - 2 ( die Medilearn Abweichung ) = 178 . stimmt so?


jo, das ist praktisch das "worst case" szenario

----------


## Christian

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> aufgrund von neuen Berechnungen ist es leider zu einem Fehler in der Statistik gekommen, den wir gerade mit Hochdruck suchen. Daher haben wir die statistische Auswertung heute abend vom Netz genommen. Bis dahin verweisen wir euch auf die offiziellen Ergebnisseiten des IMPP unter www.impp.de 
> 
> sorry und Bitte um Verstndnis fr die Umstnde.
> 
> Viele Gre
> Jens


Hallo,

wir haben den Fehler nun gefunden und beseitigt. Die statistische Auswertung funktioniert in unseren Tests wieder richtig. Der Fehler war bei der Erweiterung des Examensservice durch weitere Programmierung aufgetreten. Sorry fr die Verwirrungen.

Viele Gre
Christian

----------


## Theycallmethebutcher

Also, ehrlich gesagt blick ich grad nicht so wirklich durch: Ich hab laut MediLearn und den offiziellen IMPP-Ergebnissen 213 Punkte. Allerdings habe ich auch 7 von den 8 aus der Wertung genommenen Fragen richtig. Jetzt hng ich also irgendwo zwischen ner 4 und ner 3 schriftlich... Kann mir irgendwer SICHER sagen, welche Note dabei rauskommt???????????

----------


## Muriel

Wenn die 213 Punkte inkl. der herausgenommenen Fragen richtig sind, d.h. ohne diese nur 206 Punkte vorliegen, so hast Du eine 4. Hier nachzulesen

----------


## Darla

> Also, ehrlich gesagt blick ich grad nicht so wirklich durch: Ich hab laut MediLearn und den offiziellen IMPP-Ergebnissen 213 Punkte. Allerdings habe ich auch 7 von den 8 aus der Wertung genommenen Fragen richtig. Jetzt hng ich also irgendwo zwischen ner 4 und ner 3 schriftlich... Kann mir irgendwer SICHER sagen, welche Note dabei rauskommt???????????



wenn die 7 in den 213 schon mit drin sind, hast du ne 4. kommen die 7 noch dazu, hast du also insgesamt 220 richtig von den 320, wirds ne 3.

----------


## Theycallmethebutcher

Jepp, habs befrchtet: Die 7 Punkte sind schon in den 213 drin.... Danke euch fr die Antworten, falls mich jemand sucht: Bin kurz mal Ausrasten!!!!!

----------


## Passionata

Hallo! Jetzt habe ich wieder diesen psychovegetativen Syndrom! Ich weiss nich weiter, bitte helft mir. Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, wie sich die Bestehensgrenze verschiebt, bin total nervoes. Also, habe laut ML 188 Punkte bette zum Gott dass ich auch alles wirklich richtig beantwortet habe. Aber wieso verschiebt sich die Bestehungsgrenze? Wie ist es moeglich? Kann es sein, dass jemand mit 178 besteht und ich z.B. Mit 181 nich bestehen wuerde? Wie wird es gemacht? Ich waere euch wirklich dankbar,wenn ihr mir erklaeren wuerdet. Danke.

----------


## Trident

Kann mir bitte auch jemand helfen??

Ich hab eben noch mal hier bei Medi Learn nachgeschaut:
Unter "Offizielle IMPP" Ergebnisse habe ich jetzt:

86 im Teil1
97 im Teil2 = 183 Punkte... 
(knnen aber auch 182 sein, da ich mich mir bei einem nicht mehr so sicher war)

Heit das, dass ich 5 Punkte drber bin und nun bestanden habe???

----------


## Darla

@ Trident: Kommt drauf an. hast du denn die rausgenommenen fragen da mit rein gerechnet? oder kommen die noch dazu?




> Hallo! Jetzt habe ich wieder diesen psychovegetativen Syndrom! Ich weiss nich weiter, bitte helft mir. Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, wie sich die Bestehensgrenze verschiebt, bin total nervoes. Also, habe laut ML 188 Punkte bette zum Gott dass ich auch alles wirklich richtig beantwortet habe. Aber wieso verschiebt sich die Bestehungsgrenze? Wie ist es moeglich? Kann es sein, dass jemand mit 178 besteht und ich z.B. Mit 181 nich bestehen wuerde? Wie wird es gemacht? Ich waere euch wirklich dankbar,wenn ihr mir erklaeren wuerdet. Danke.


Fr dich, Passionata, gilt das gleiche.

----------


## saipro

Am einfachsten Ihr zhlt die Punkte mal schnell von Hand zusammen, die ihr habt ohne die rausgenommenen Fragen. Dann guckt ihr noch wieviele rausgenommene Fragen ihr richtig habt. Mit den beiden Werten kann man sagen was ihr bekommt.

----------


## Passionata

Also laut impp habe ich am ersten tag 99 und am zweiten 92, das steht unter statistischen auswertungen hier, auf ml seite. Was heisst das?

----------


## Darla

Also: 
1.) Wenn ihr ohne die rausgenommenen Fragen 178 richtige Antworten habt, habt ihr bestanden. Egal, was mit den rausgenommenen Fragen ist.
2.) Habt ihr ein paar weniger Fragen richtig, aber zustzlich noch die eine oder andere der rausgenommenen richtig, schaut hier: http://www.impp.de/IMPP2010/pdf/AktM1.pdf
Da sucht ihr raus, welche Fragen ihr wie beantwortet habt und seht dann hinten in der Tabelle die fr euch relevanten Bestehens- bzw. Notengrenze(n).

----------


## Trident

Von den raus genommenen Fragen habe ich 4 falsch und 4 richtig... und nu?

Heit das: 183 + 4 = 187 Punkte???
Oh man... sorry Leute!

----------


## Darla

> Also laut impp habe ich am ersten tag 99 und am zweiten 92, das steht unter statistischen auswertungen hier, auf ml seite. Was heisst das?


die statistik kann nur aussagen, wie hufig die anderen die gleiche bzw. ne andere antwort gegeben haben. ob aber nun ne frage, die 90% mit A beantwortet haben auch A als richtige antwort hat, kann man aus den werten nicht ablesen.

unterm strich: statistik is n schnes spielzeug (vor allem whrend der auswertung), sagt aber leider GAR nix bers bestehen aus.

----------


## Darla

> Von den raus genommenen Fragen habe ich 4 falsch und 4 richtig... und nu?
> 
> Heit das: 183 + 4 = 187 Punkte???
> Oh man... sorry Leute!


gib das doch mal so an:
gewertete Fragen richtig: xxx
rausgenommene Fragen richtig: x

ich wei ja sonst nicht, ob du da die vier vllt. schon in den 183 mit drin hast.

----------


## Muriel

Das einzig Relevante fr Euch ist doch nur, wieviele Punkte OHNE und wieviele Punkte MIT den gestrichen Fragen Ihr habt. Aber diese Frage scheint irgendwie sehr schwer zu beantworten sein...

----------


## Trident

gewertete Fragen richtig: 178 oder 179
rausgenommene Fragen richtig: 4

----------


## Darla

Ich frag mich auch, warum es fr manche anscheinend leichter ist, ihr Physikum zu schreiben, aber anscheinend ein nahezu unberwindliches Hindernis herauszufinden, ob sie bestanden haben oder nicht.

Ich schiebs mal aufs Post-Physikum-Syndrom...

----------


## Muriel

> gewertete Fragen richtig: 178 oder 179
> rausgenommene Fragen richtig: 4


Glckwunsch, bestanden!

----------


## Darla

> gewertete Fragen richtig: 178 oder 179
> rausgenommene Fragen richtig: 4



na also: bei 178 von 312 bist du ber der Bestehensgrenze von 178 (naja, eigentlich ne Punktlandung, aber so pingelig wollen wir jetzt mal nicht sein  :hmmm...: ) und hast somit bestanden! Herzlich willkommen in der Klinik!

----------


## saipro

> gewertete Fragen richtig: 178 oder 179
> rausgenommene Fragen richtig: 4


Also 178 Punkte ist bestanden.
Mit 4 rausgenommenen Fragen, die auch noch richtig sind, hast du 182 Punkte, aber wahrscheinlich ist damit deine Bestehensgrenze auch bei 182.
Reichen wird es damit aber denoch!

----------


## Trident

> Ich frag mich auch, warum es fr manche anscheinend leichter ist, ihr Physikum zu schreiben, aber anscheinend ein nahezu unberwindliches Hindernis herauszufinden, ob sie bestanden haben oder nicht.
> 
> Ich schiebs mal aufs Post-Physikum-Syndrom...


Ich versuche ansonsten morgen einfach meine nette Dame vom Amt zu erreichen! Und.......bete heute Nacht...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

@ Saipro

Danke! Ich schreibe morgen mal, ob es offiziell nun auch schwarz auf wei so ist....

----------


## Darla

wow, gleich 4 posts um 22:38  :hmmm...:

----------


## Passionata

Oh man, ich fall gleich tot um... Jetzt habe ich ohne rausgenommene punkte 183 richtig, mit aber 188.... Was nun? Leute,seit mir bitte nicht boese, mir geht es richtig schlecht im moment...

----------


## Trident

Und danke an alle, die sich hier so die Mhe machen uns zu untersttzen!!  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich denke das Gehirn rotiert etwas. Dies ist wohl der Grund fr die mathematische Schwche.

Also bis morgen & gute Nacht!!!
Hoffe es gibt dann morgen frh nur gute Nachrichten vom LPA...

@Passionata
Ich drcke dir die Daumen mit!

----------


## Darla

> Oh man, ich fall gleich tot um... Jetzt habe ich ohne rausgenommene punkte 183 richtig, mit aber 188.... Was nun? Leute,seit mir bitte nicht boese, mir geht es richtig schlecht im moment...


Da 183 > 178 (die Bestehensgrenze) hast auch du bestanden. Ebenfalls herzlichen Glckwunsch und willkommen in der Klinik!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Muriel

Du hast bestanden, Passionata

----------


## Passionata

Was ich nicht verstehen kann. Also ohne diese rausgenommenen punkte habe ich 183 richtige und also mit 5 punkte ueber die bestehungsgrenze. Aber wenn ich in dieser tabelle da nachrechne, dann habe ich 188, aber dann ist die bestehungsgrenze ja auch bei 182. D.h. Wenn ich irgendwelche Punkte falsch uebrtragen habe und nun wrklich nicht 188 sonder 181 habe,dann werde ich nicht bestehen, obwohl ich ueber die 178 liege...? Wieso denn?

----------


## saipro

Wenn du ohne die 8 rausgenommenen Fragen ber 178 hast, bestehst du!
Da gibt es kein Verhandlungsspielraum.
Nur wenn du mit den rausgenommen Fragen mehr als 178 hast, aber ohne diese weniger als 178, knntest du noch durchfallen.

----------


## Darla

> Was ich nicht verstehen kann. Also ohne diese rausgenommenen punkte habe ich 183 richtige und also mit 5 punkte ueber die bestehungsgrenze. Aber wenn ich in dieser tabelle da nachrechne, dann habe ich 188, aber dann ist die bestehungsgrenze ja auch bei 182. D.h. Wenn ich irgendwelche Punkte falsch uebrtragen habe und nun wrklich nicht 188 sonder 181 habe,dann werde ich nicht bestehen, obwohl ich ueber die 178 liege...? Wieso denn?


H? Also auf jeden Fall NEIN. Du hast 183 gewertete richtig. Selbst wenn du noch 5 gewertete falsch (bertragen oder so) hast, hast du 178 und damit die Bestehensgrenze erreicht.
Das ist wichtig und entscheidend.
Die rausgenommenen wren nur wichtig, wenn du z.B. 6 Fragen mehr falsch httest, also nur auf 177 kmst. Dann knnten die rausgenommenen dein Rettungsanker sein. Ansonsten kannst du die unter ferner liefen abhaken.

----------


## Muriel

h entschuldige, aber wenn Du Antworten falsch bertragen hast, dann ist das Dein persnliches Pech und niemandes Schuld sonst. Da kannst Du nicht zum IMPP oder LPA oder sonstwem gehen und sagen, Du httest das ja eigentlich richtig und seist nur in der Zeile verrutscht. Das interessiert keinen.

----------


## Passionata

Danke euch!!!! Also werde nur wirklich hoffen, dass ich nicht so viel uebertragungsfehler habe, da ich am ersten tag unter zeitdruck stand und gar nichts mehr ueberpruefen konnte. Sogar ziemlich viele gar nicht eingetragen. Hoffe es wird aber trotzdem reichen und wir sehen und alle in der klinik. Werde versuche morgen meine bearbeiterin zu erreichen, vielleicht sagt sie mir auch bescheid, denn ich bin ja grade nicht in da heimund muss ja wissen, ob es sich lohnt rechtzeitig zurueckzukommen. Gibt sie auskunft?

----------


## Darla

> h entschuldige, aber wenn Du Antworten falsch bertragen hast, dann ist das Dein persnliches Pech und niemandes Schuld sonst. Da kannst Du nicht zum IMPP oder LPA oder sonstwem gehen und sagen, Du httest das ja eigentlich richtig und seist nur in der Zeile verrutscht. Das interessiert keinen.


das wollte sie glaube ich nicht damit aussagen. Dass nur die Antworten zhlen, die auf dem Antwortbogen stehen, sollte jedem klar sein. Sonst knnte ja jeder, der noch ein, zwei Punkte rausschlagen will, hingehen und das behaupten.
Daher wrde ich hier auch keine Ergebnisse mit 100% unterschreiben. Zu 99,99999% vielleicht, aber nicht zu 100%.

----------


## saipro

Zumindest im LPA Hessen wird keinerlei telefonische Auskunft gegeben!
Aber teilweise bekommen die Unis ja direkt die Ergebnisse wer bestanden hat damit die die Gruppeneinteilung machen knnen. Knnte also schon sein, dass du dich in ner Gruppeneinteilung f+r die Klinik wiederfindest.

----------


## Muriel

Das SOLLTE in der Tat jedem klar sein, dass dies mitnichten so ist, wird jedes Jahr wieder eindrcklich bewiesen...

----------


## Passionata

Richtig! Ich habe ja auch nicht jemanden beschuldigt. Ich ahbe nur ueber die rausgenommen Fragen gefragt. Also, wenn ich auch ohne die nicht gewerteten mehr als 178 habe, dann kann ich froh sein und nur hoffen, dass ich alles richtig uebertragen habe.

----------


## Darla

> Richtig! Ich habe ja auch nicht jemanden beschuldigt. Ich ahbe nur ueber die rausgenommen Fragen gefragt. Also, wenn ich auch ohne die nicht gewerteten mehr als 178 habe, dann kann ich froh sein und nur hoffen, dass ich alles richtig uebertragen habe.


genau.

----------


## Trident

> Zumindest im LPA Hessen wird keinerlei telefonische Auskunft gegeben!
> Aber teilweise bekommen die Unis ja direkt die Ergebnisse wer bestanden hat damit die die Gruppeneinteilung machen knnen. Knnte also schon sein, dass du dich in ner Gruppeneinteilung f+r die Klinik wiederfindest.


Ich bin seit ner gewissen Zeit zumindest schon in meinem Wunschblock eingetragen... dachte nur, da die Bestehensgrenze noch nicht mal drauen war...
Kann ja in meinem Fall auch nur prophylaxe gewesen sein.

Jetzt aber wirklich gute Nacht! Scheiss Aufregung!

----------


## saipro

> Weit du seit wann ca.??
> Ich bin irgendwann seit letzter Woche zumindest schon in meinem Wunschblock Diagnostik eingetragen... dachte nur, da die Bestehensgrenze noch nicht mal drauen war...


Die Eintragung macht jede Uni wie sie meint. Die Ergebnisse an die Uni drften auch so 1-3 Tage nach herauskommen der offiziellen Ergebnisse bermittelt werden.

----------


## Trident

> Die Eintragung macht jede Uni wie sie meint. Die Ergebnisse an die Uni drften auch so 1-3 Tage nach herauskommen der offiziellen Ergebnisse bermittelt werden.


Oki doki!

----------


## sisi2204

maaaaaann kein nerv mehr zu zaehlen, ich dreh durch!! hatte laut ML 194 und jetzt zweifle ich an meine uebertragung :S ich will endlich gewissheit! druecke allen die daumen!

----------


## wurmli

178 bestehensgrenze laut impp, ich gratuliere euch allen, die bangen mussten  :Smilie:

----------


## Morgentautrpfchen

hab grad beim LPA-Dsseldorf angerufen. Noch liegen denen keine ergebnisse vor :-/

beim impp gehen die listen wohl heute noch raus!

----------


## Bodhibaum

Wann kann man denn in etwa mit dem Zeugnis rechnen?

----------


## vtq26

wenn die listen heute rausgehen, dann allerfrhestens bermorgen, hoffentlich aber noch diese woche

----------


## Morgentautrpfchen

die dame beim IMPP meinte, dass man nachmittags noch mal beim lpa nachfragen soll.....
ob denn was vorliegt!
naja und je nachdem wie fix die sind, knnten wir schon diese woche noch post bekommen!

hab gestern mal im studierendensekreteriat der uni nachgfragt, dort wurde mich gesagt, dass denen versprochen wurde, dass wir deise woche post bekommen....weil ja die einschreibung bereits begonnen hat!
aber was davon jetzt stimmt wei ich natrlich nicht!

am besten noch mal beim lpa nachfragen. wenn die die listen haben, knnen die schicher auch grob abschtzen, wann wir post bekommen!

----------


## nxg39

Ja, denke, die haben das gestern relativ zeitgleich mit der Verffentlichung an die Prfungsmter versand. Je nachdem, wie schnell die jetzt dort arbeiten, bekommen wir die Zeugnisse. Aber wenn die P heute mittag die Ergebnisse per Post bekommen, ist es schon sehr wahrscheinlich, dass wir Do/Fr/Sa noch Post bekommen.

LG

----------


## Trident

So Leute, danke noch mal fr eure Untersttzung hier!
War heute persnlich beim LPA und an der Uni und beide haben mir besttigt, dass ich durch bin... Klinik wartet!
Grenze ist 178, aber das wissen ja hier die meisten schon. Es soll wohl so schlecht, wie noch nie ausgefallen sein.

Allen noch "Wartenden" drcke ich weiterhin die Daumen!!!

----------


## wurmli

unser studiendekanat hat gerade emails rausgeschickt mit den noten der schriftlichen von denen, die in md geschrieben haben. also mit lpa-nummer. 
also haben die unis jetzt die ergebnisse da. 

es sind irgendwie nur 4en und 5en... vereinzelt mal ne 3 zwischen, schon heftig.

----------


## Morgentautrpfchen

komisch, hab grad beim LPA dsseldorf angerufen, denen liegt noch nichts vor  :grrrr....:

----------


## Trident

> komisch, hab grad beim LPA dsseldorf angerufen, denen liegt noch nichts vor


Wrde nachher einfach noch mal anrufen und hflich nachfragen...
Die schicken sie wohl nach und nach raus.

----------


## sat48

hat heute schon jemand in wrzburg angerufen und informationen bekommen?
ich kann dort leider schon die ganze zeit niemanden erreichen...

----------


## Morgentautrpfchen

> Wrde nachher einfach noch mal anrufen und hflich nachfragen...
> Die schicken sie wohl nach und nach raus.


danke, aber die sind telefonisch nur bis 15h ereichbar  :grrrr....: 
und hab ja grad erst angerufen!
die dame meinte die sitzen selbst auf heien kohlen

----------


## mbw55

arg, und fr bewerbung in hhere fachsemester ist an manchen unis morgen frist fr das nachreichen des physikumszeugnis! ich dreh am rad!

----------


## Til

Endlich wei man Bescheid!!! Auf Wiedersehen Vorklinik - Willkommen Klinik! Allen die noch warten mssen: Ich drck Euch die Daumen!!!!!!!

----------


## Christian22

jop bei uns in halle ist es auch raus  :Grinnnss!:  endlich hat das warten ein ende!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## m0wlwUrf

Hi!

erstmal: krasse bestehensgrenze! Glckwusch an alle, die jetzt doch noch bestanden haben!

Wisst ihr, ob man die Aufgaben irgendwo schon einsehen kann?

Danke schonmal  :Smilie:

----------


## Stromer

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!

----------


## epeline

von mir auch herzlichen glckwunsc an alle neuen kliniker  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## nxg39

Guten Morgen,

Na? Schon viele Ihr Ergebnis telefonisch bekommen? Ich leider noch nicht...

@Morgentautrpfchen : hast Du doch noch die Nachricht bekommen gestern? Mist! Hab es im Physikum im August - Forum gelesen...

Bin soooo gespannt und hoffe, die P beeilen sich!!!

LG

----------


## Monica1

Hallo Leute! Erstens Glueckwunsch an alle,die bestanden haben! Ich hab es im August geschafft... war mein 2. Versuch... Wollte fragen was ganz wichtiges fuer mich und zwar....Wenn man nur Physikum schreiben muss und 1 semester dafur warten muss,ohne an irgendwelche andere Vorlesungen,Praktika,Kurse,oder Klausuren an der Uni teilzunehmen,muss man die ganze Semester-studiengebuehr bezahlen?In Freiburg ist die Gebuehr 605 Euro.Ich hab 605 euro fuer ss 2010 bezahlt,obwohl ich nur Physikum geschrieben habe... Gibts die Moeglichkeit mit jemandem zu sprechen und einen Teil vom Geld zurueckzubekommen?Es gibt auch eine minim. Gebuehr von 105 Euro,die aber nur fuer Studenten mit noch 2 Geschwister ist...aber ich weiss nicht,wie ist es der Fall,wenn man nur Physikum schreibt...Oder kann man freies Semester nehmen...Urlaubsemester (105 euro) und Physikum schreiben? Klar ist ein bisschen spaet,aber damals war das mein letztes Problem....  Es waere super nett von euch,wenn jemand sich auskennt und mir hilft:=) Lg ,und nochmal Entschuldigung fuer die Stoerung!

----------


## nxg39

Hallo,

Es gibt natrlich die Mglichkeit, sich beurlauben zu lassen, dann muss man nur die Grundgebhr bezahlen (je nach Uni unterschiedlich hoch).
Wenn Du es allerdings verpasst hast, Dich beurlauben zu lassen (das geht ja auch nur mit gutem Grund), dann musst Du den Gesamtbetrag zahlen.
Das Problem hatte ich nach dem 4.Semester auch, weil ich auch erst im Mrz und nicht gleich im Sommer Physikum gemacht habt. Blde, ist aber so.

LG

----------


## Monica1

[QUOTE=nxg39;1013575]Hallo,

Es gibt natrlich die Mglichkeit, sich beurlauben zu lassen, dann muss man nur die Grundgebhr bezahlen (je nach Uni unterschiedlich hoch).
Wenn Du es allerdings verpasst hast, Dich beurlauben zu lassen (das geht ja auch nur mit gutem Grund), dann musst Du den Gesamtbetrag zahlen.
Das Problem hatte ich nach dem 4.Semester auch, weil ich auch erst im Mrz und nicht gleich im Sommer Physikum gemacht habt. Blde, ist aber so.

Also kann man Urlaubsemester machen und trotzdem Physikum schreiben?

----------


## acetylcholin19

Klausuren darfst du im Urlaubssemester regulr nicht schreiben, auer es ist eine Nachholklausur. Ich denke allerdings nicht, dass das Physikum (trotz 2.-Versuch) als Nachholklausur gelten wrde.

----------


## vtq26

> Hi!
> 
> erstmal: krasse bestehensgrenze! Glckwusch an alle, die jetzt doch noch bestanden haben!
> 
> Wisst ihr, ob man die Aufgaben irgendwo schon einsehen kann?
> 
> Danke schonmal



die Grenze ist nur so niedrig, weil 8 (!) fragen aus der wertung genommen wurden. 178/312 entsprechen immer noch 57,05%, das ist jetzt zwar etwas weniger als von ML prognostiziert oder als es bei den letzten beiden physika war, aber auch nicht soo niedrig.

----------


## nxg39

@Monica1 : Bei mir war die momentane Beurlaubung wg. Erziehungsurlaub, da darf man eh Prfungen machen.
Wenn man wg. etwas anderem beurlaubt ist, bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, wie das aussieht. Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es beim 2.Versuch kein Problem darstellen wrde, weil Du den ja schreiben musst, wenn Du durchgefallen bist.
Ist aber fr Dich, denke ich, eh egal, weil Du Dich bestimmt nicht mehr nachtrglich mit irgendeinem guten Grund einfach beurlauben lassen kannst...

LG

----------


## Lizard

> die Grenze ist nur so niedrig, weil 8 (!) fragen aus der wertung genommen wurden. 178/312 entsprechen immer noch 57,05%, das ist jetzt zwar etwas weniger als von ML prognostiziert oder als es bei den letzten beiden physika war, aber auch nicht soo niedrig.


8 Fragen rausgenommen ? Krass. Aus welchen Fachgebieten waren die denn?

Glckwunsch an alle die das bse P hinter sich haben :Party:

----------


## vtq26

> 8 Fragen rausgenommen ? Krass. Aus welchen Fachgebieten waren die denn?
> 
> Glckwunsch an alle die das bse P hinter sich haben


scheint vor allem anatomie/psychologie gewesen zu sein

*
In Wrzburg kann man seit heute die Physikumszeugnisse abholen, also hat das warten wohl auch in anderen Stdten noch diese Woche ein Ende!*

----------


## OliK87

> 8 Fragen rausgenommen ? Krass. Aus welchen Fachgebieten waren die denn?


2 in Biochemie, 2 in Anatomie und 4 in Psycho...

----------


## Thunderstorm

Moin  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich habe gerade mit dem LPA Bayern und der Studentenkanzlei (SIS) der LMU telefoniert:

1. Physikums-Ergebnisse SS 2011
- wurden heute dem LPA Bayern bermittelt
- wurden heute versandt: negative Bescheide per Einschreiben / positive Bescheide: normale Post
- es werden telefonisch keine Ausknfte erteilt

2. Einteilung LMU / TU
- erfolgt durch die Studentenkanzlei
- die Einteilung erfolgt voraussichtlich im Laufe der nchsten Woche (und wird dann zeitnah versandt)
- es kann zur Zeit keine Prognose abgegeben werden, wer wo hin kommt bzw. wieviele Pltze jede Uni vergibt

----------


## acetylcholin19

super danke  :Smilie:  
Das mit keine telefonischen Ausknfte durfte ich auch erfahren...bin bis Sonntag weg und hab mein Glck bei 2 verschiedenen Telefondamen versucht...vergeblich.

----------


## socia

es ist purer stresstrip... hat man bertragungsfehler, wenn ja, darf man sich nur drei erlaubt haben...hat man bestanden oder nicht... und keiner beim lpa geht ran...nchste woche geht die uni weiter sofern man bestanden hat... noch nie hab ich solche zeiten des stresses durchlebt... wirklich... hoffentlich ist das lpa berlin auf dem stand des lpa bayerns... :Nixweiss:

----------


## vtq26

> es ist purer stresstrip... hat man bertragungsfehler, wenn ja, darf man sich nur drei erlaubt haben...hat man bestanden oder nicht... und keiner beim lpa geht ran...nchste woche geht die uni weiter sofern man bestanden hat... noch nie hab ich solche zeiten des stresses durchlebt... wirklich... hoffentlich ist das lpa berlin auf dem stand des lpa bayerns...


ich denke schon, dass es bei den unterschiedlichen LPAs einigermaen parallel luft. Kopf hoch und durchhalten, in ein paar Tagen gibts gewissheit ;)

----------


## Passionata

In Berlin haben sie gesagt, dass die Zeugnisse erst 4 Wochen nach der Prfung verschickt werden... Was soll man dazu nur sagen? Also, ich werde morgen hinfahren und ich denke, sie werden mir die Ergebnisse schon sagen... Aber ich stimme zu, ich habe auch noch nie solche Stresszeiten gehabt(Gott sei dank) und hoffe werde sie noch lange nicht mehr erleben...

----------


## Morgentautrpfchen

hab grad beim LPA Dsseldorf angerufen. Die Zeugnisse sind heute rausgegangen!

----------


## Babybanane

Wirklich schon die Zeugnisse? Jetzt sind die in Dsseldorf pltzlich ganz fix

----------


## Morgentautrpfchen

angeblich schon!
ich hab gefragt ob, die bescheide raus sind! und die dame am tele. meinte, dass die direkt die zeugnisse versenden!
und die heute morgen rausgegangen sind!

----------


## xHell84

Ich hab mitbekommen , dass manche erfahren haben , ob sie durch sind , indem sie das LPA gefragt haben , ob ihre Name auf der der liste des Nicht-Bestandens steht . 


Ich hab 20 Punkte ober die Grenzen und habtrotzdem Angst !  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Sillva

Also mein Zeugnis kam heute schon in Hamburg.

----------


## OliK87

> Also mein Zeugnis kam heute schon in Hamburg.


the same in Tbingen

----------


## Linda-Lou

auch in Mainz hatte ich gestern mein Zeugnis im Briefkasten  :Smilie:

----------


## Babybanane

LPA Dsseldorf - ich hatte aber nicht mein Zeugnis im Briefkasten, sondern "nur" den Ergebnisbescheid. Das verunsichert mich grade extrem, weil ich die mndliche schon im Herbst bestanden habe und hoffe, dass die das nicht vergessen haben!

----------


## Morgentautrpfchen

> . Das verunsichert mich grade extrem, weil ich die mndliche schon im Herbst bestanden habe und hoffe, dass die das nicht vergessen haben!


bekommt man dadrber nicht auch eine bestdigung?

dann httest du ja was schriftliches! keinen grund zur unruhe!
nur komisch, weil die dame gestern ja zeignis gesagt hat!
vll. hat sie sich vertan? man wei es nicht!

----------


## Babybanane

Klar, darber hatte ich im Herbst ein Schreiben bekommen, ist gut verstaut ;) Nur eben weil es ja Zeugnis hie, find ichs etwas komisch. Egal, bestanden ist bestanden ;)

----------


## Julie06

Also, jetzt macht ihr mir langsam Angst...

Ich gehe eig davon aus, die schriftliche bestanden zu haben, habe aber bis jetzt weder Bescheid noch Zeugnis erhalten.

Die mndliche Prfung habe ich im Herbst 2010 bestanden, aber darber habe ich damals auch kein Schreiben erhalten!  :Hh?: 

Oh mann, wenn hier jetzt nicht bald die Post kommt werd ich noch wahnsinnig...  :was ist das...?:

----------


## cyf71

Also bei mir ist auch noch nichts gekommen, und ich mach mir langsam auch Gedanken. Kommt der Brief spter wenn man durchgefallen ist??

----------


## Trident

> Also bei mir ist auch noch nichts gekommen, und ich mach mir langsam auch Gedanken. Kommt der Brief spter wenn man durchgefallen ist??


In manchen Bundeslndern glaube eher. Hab gehrt Durchfaller bekommen dort den Brief per Expressversand... Aber das wei ich nur ber Dritte...

----------


## Thunderstorm

Hej  :Grinnnss!: 

Mein Zeugnis ist auch heute gekommen  :Love: 
Klinik ich komme - endlich  :Party:  
Die Durchfaller hatten bereits gestern Post bekommen...

----------


## Darla

Als mir der nette Mann von der PinAG letzten Sommer mein Zeugnis gebracht hat, meinte ich zu ihm, dass manche es schon einen Tag zuvor bekommen hatten. Er hat mir dann erklrt, dass sie nicht jeden Tag in jedem Stadtbezirk zustellen... 
Das kann also auch ein Grund sein, warum der eine oder andere noch warten muss...

----------


## Babybanane

Ich habe heute mit mehreren Freunden gesprochen die auch Bescheid bekommen haben, sowohl bestanden als auch durchgefallen. Alles LPA Dsseldorf

----------


## momagie

weiss vielleicht jemand von euch wie der Stand in Berlin ist?Sitze hier auch schon die ganze Woche wie auf heien Kohlen und es kam nix......und am Montag sind ja schon die Einschreibungen in die Klinik-Seminare und das is echt grausam sich da dann anmelden zu mssen ohne zu wissen ob man berhaupt bestanden hat........

----------


## sisi2204

berliiiiin, macht doch schnell? das ist purer stress!

----------


## Sgt.Pepper

Die Deutsche Post hat es endlich geschafft auch mir mein Zeugnis zu zustellen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## momagie

hab auch eben mein zeugnis bekommen.in berlin kommt das scheinbar nicht mit der deutschen post sondern mit der PIN AG. 
ab in die klinik  ::-dance:

----------


## Julie06

Ich hab heute Mittag auch endlich mein Zeugnis bekommen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## cyf71

Gibt es denn auer mir im Freistaat Bayern noch IRGENDJEMANDEN der noch nichts bekommen hat? Ich krieg die Krise!

----------


## xHell84

> Gibt es denn auer mir im Freistaat Bayern noch IRGENDJEMANDEN der noch nichts bekommen hat? Ich krieg die Krise!


Ich bin aus Jena und habe bis 13 Uhr nichts bekommen . Ich bin grad in der Klinik seit halb 2 und komme wieder nach Hause um halb 11 ...hoffentlich finde ich was in meinem Briefkasten !

----------


## xHell84

> Ich bin aus Jena und habe bis 13 Uhr nichts bekommen . Ich bin grad in der Klinik seit halb 2 und komme wieder nach Hause um halb 11 ...hoffentlich finde ich was in meinem Briefkasten !


da ist nix !  :Frown:

----------


## Babybanane

Hatte ja am Freitag den Ergebnisbescheid der schriftlichen bekommen und heute war das Zeugnis im Briefkasten  :Smilie:

----------


## cyf71

Wo kommen denn die Ergebnisbescheide her? Direkt vom IMPP oder vom Landesprfungsamt? Dort hab ich nmlich den ganzen Vormittag angerufen, und es war entweder besetzt, oder es ging keiner ran!

----------


## sisi2204

es waere nett und hilfreich wenn jeder der postet auch seine stadt nennt!! ich bin in berlin und habe immernoch nicht und renne jede halbe stunde zum Briefkasten, und hab mittlerweile ein schlechtes gefuehl!!

----------


## Sgt.Pepper

> Wo kommen denn die Ergebnisbescheide her? Direkt vom IMPP oder vom Landesprfungsamt? Dort hab ich nmlich den ganzen Vormittag angerufen, und es war entweder besetzt, oder es ging keiner ran!


Die Mitteilung kommt von deinem zustndigen LPA

----------


## Julie06

> es waere nett und hilfreich wenn jeder der postet auch seine stadt nennt!! ich bin in berlin und habe immernoch nicht und renne jede halbe stunde zum Briefkasten, und hab mittlerweile ein schlechtes gefuehl!!


Ich glaube, mittlerweile haben fast alle schon Post bekommen. Hast du mal im LPA angerufen und nachgefragt?

----------


## weirdcat

> es waere nett und hilfreich wenn jeder der postet auch seine stadt nennt!! ich bin in berlin und habe immernoch nicht und renne jede halbe stunde zum Briefkasten, und hab mittlerweile ein schlechtes gefuehl!!


Bin auch aus Berlin und habe heute eine Ergebnismitteilung per Post bekommen. Morgens lag aber noch nichts im Briefkasten und fast keiner von den Leuten, die ich heute gefragt habe, hatten schon was vom LPA gehrt...Die Frau antwortet auch angeblich nicht mehr auf Anrufe  :was ist das...?:

----------


## sisi2204

> Bin auch aus Berlin und habe heute eine Ergebnismitteilung per Post bekommen. Morgens lag aber noch nichts im Briefkasten und fast keiner von den Leuten, die ich heute gefragt habe, hatten schon was vom LPA gehrt...Die Frau antwortet auch angeblich nicht mehr auf Anrufe


Oh mein Gott bin ich erleichtert, also bin ich nicht die einzige!!! hab auch oft versucht anzurufen!! dann heisst es noch WARTEN WARTEN WARTEN, 
 achso kam es mit der PIN AG??? glueckwunsch an alle die bestanden haben drueckt uns bitte die daumen!!

----------


## Laelya

krass das semester luft schon und noch kein bescheid.
macht ihr dennoch die OE mit?

----------


## weirdcat

> krass das semester luft schon und noch kein bescheid.
> macht ihr dennoch die OE mit?


Es ist dieses Semester anscheinend etwas... schlecht gelaufen. Besonders nett war es, als wir zum bestandenem Physikum vom Dekan und co gratuliert wurden aber als die Fachschaftsleute in die Runde fragten ob es noch jemanden gibt, der noch keinen Brief hatte, fast alle die Hand huben  :kotzen: 

Die meisten haben aber bei der OE mitgemacht, denn dank Medilearn konnte man sein Ergebnis schon frh einschtzen. Fazit: danke Medilearn!  :Love:

----------

